# Is there a Mod on duty?



## cookiemonster (13 Dec 2019)

I need to ask a serious question and I’ve no idea how to contact them. Thanks.


----------



## vickster (13 Dec 2019)

@Moderators should work


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Dec 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I need to ask a serious question and I’ve no idea how to contact them. Thanks.



Or you can report your own post so it comes to the mods' attention.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Dec 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Or you can report your own post so it comes to the mods' attention.



Thanks. Used the link in the previous post. I'm waiting on a reply.


----------



## Moderators (13 Dec 2019)

PM sent.


----------

